# Insurance



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok, so I need some help. I am looking for snowplow insurance in CNY. I need a com. auto policy also. Anybody deal with any good companies out there. I can't find jack **** on google.!!!!!:realmad:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Are you just a plow only company? If so,rates are very high.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Let an insurance agent do the looking for you. I have Auto Owners for my auto insurance. I can't remember who my liability ins is whith but can get that info for you if needed. My agent found them both companies. I shopped the auto policy with Allstate ( where I have my bike insured), and he couldn't beat the price. Atleast know I know I got a fair price.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Try Progressive for plow truck insurance. It pays to make lots of calls.


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

I also do landscapes and hardscapes


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Erie insurance. They cover everything and anything.


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

Check out Acuity. I'm not sure if they are in your state, but the rates are great.


----------

